# BFN - Is heavy bleeding with nasty clotts and little sheets of tissue/skin?



## Claire223 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi ladies 

Sorry for gross info but please could you tell me if this is normal?  

I'm experiencing heavy bleeding with nasty clots and little sheets of tissue/skin normal? OTD was Monday started bleeding on Saturday but whole cycle has taken months... started d-reg 16th dec... any advice? x x 

Claire x x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Claire,

I am sorry about your BFN  

if you have been D/R it will be a long cycle with the D/R , stimulation and 2ww. Then of course, it can take a while for AF to arrive because of progesterone pessaries or injections.
AF after a cycle is often different from what is normally your AF. Usually it takes 3 periods for the body and hormones to go back to normal again.

I think that for a first AF after a long treatment cycle, unusual clots or pains or symptoms can be expected and I would not worry about it. See how your next AF is, which could be a shorter cycle or longer. Then it should be back to your normal AF. 

If you are worried though, I would call your clinic and ask the doc on call what he /she thinks, but really I think it is your body going back to normal after all the hormonal changes.

Lots of   to you 

Future Mummy


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

hey hun... so sorry about your bfn!    

i am on my 3rd af after tx and it is much heavier and longer than usual. I have had a lot of pain this time too with lots of clots. Not sure about the skin bit though. 
I agree with future mummy- if you are not sure or things don't seem right phone the clinic,  but you have had a long cycle and it could be part if that.

thinking of you 

julsxx


----------

